# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Ан-22 Антей

## Диман

Вопрос чей Ан-22 номер RA-09329, фотографии будут его ,только чуть позже , но будут :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

Вы прямо как магистр Йода говорите :Biggrin: 
ВВСовский это борт 8ВТАП (Тверь ).

Вот он ( фото Сергея Рябцева )

----------


## Диман

А то к нам в Оренбург прилетел такой свежий как новый . Вот это дура огромный ,но красивый

----------


## AC

> Вопрос чей Ан-22 номер RA-09329, фотографии будут его ,только чуть позже , но будут


В смысле, чей?... Один из мигаловских Ан-22... А чей еще???...  :Smile:

----------


## Диман

в год раза 2,3 прилетает сразу видно груженный.

----------


## Диман

> Вы прямо как магистр Йода говорите
> ВВСовский это борт 8ВТАП (Тверь ).
> 
> Вот он ( фото Сергея Рябцева )


спасибо , ваще красивый.

----------


## AC

> А то к нам в Оренбург прилетел такой свежий как новый . Вот это дура огромный ,но красивый


А когда прилетал то???...  :Smile:

----------


## Диман

> А когда прилетал то???...


А вот вчера по нашему времени часов в 5 , улетел сегодня(17 мая) улетел  в 13.30 где то , пустой ,а то раньше взлетал кое как

----------


## AC

> А вот вчера по нашему времени часов в 5 , улетел сегодня(17 мая) улетел  в 13.30 где то , пустой ,а то раньше взлетал кое как


А вот он 15 мая проходит в Помосковье над Панками:
http://russianplanes.net/ID20341
 :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

Международный аэропорт Звартноц (Армения):


Покоряя небеса и покоряясь им... - Ереван - город, который точно нужно увидеть.

Из Ан-22 выгружают крыло и носовой обтекатель МиГ-29?

----------


## AC

МО РФ официально пишет нам 4 марта с. г. на своем сайте, что:
На вооружение российской авиабазы в Армении поступила партия истребителей 4-го поколения МиГ-29 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
"Партия многоцелевых истребителей четвёртого поколения МиГ-29 поступила на вооружение российской авиационной базы Эребуни Южного военного округа (ЮВО) после капитального ремонта. В настоящее время в авиабазе ведется прием самолетов и ввод их в строй...".

Зы: Забавно, что на сайте наших т-щей военных в материале про Армению и ВВС РФ в качестве иллюстрации фигурирует картинка *иранского* МиГ-29.  :Cool:  Это слегка подкадрированное фото с airliners.net (C)Barak T.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МО РФ официально пишет нам 4 марта с. г. на своем сайте, что:
> На вооружение российской авиабазы в Армении поступила партия истребителей 4-го поколения МиГ-29 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


А чей это флаг (или что?) у него на киле? Или в нашем МО не знают как выглядят ОЗ на наших самолетах? Или им все равно?

----------


## AC

> А чей это флаг (или что?) у него на киле? Или в нашем МО не знают как выглядят ОЗ на наших самолетах? Или им все равно?


Флаг у него на киле, как я уже указал, иранский.
А вот первоисточник этой фотографии -- снято в Тегеране в январе 2012 г.:
Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29B (9-12B) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## FLOGGER

> Флаг у него на киле, как я уже указал, иранский.
> А вот первоисточник этой фотографии -- снято в Тегеране в январе 2012 г.:
> Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29B (9-12B) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net


Прошу прощения, мне показалось, что цвета флага на этом фото *синий*, белый и красный, что в моем представлении, не соответствовало Ирану. Спасибо за ссылку, по оригиналу видно, что там зеленый цвет.
Но все равно, вопросы к сайту МО у меня остались.

----------


## AC

> МО РФ официально пишет нам 4 марта с. г. на своем сайте, что:
> На вооружение российской авиабазы в Армении поступила партия истребителей 4-го поколения МиГ-29 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


На аэродром по такому случаю нагрянуло духовенство:
Чин освящения истребителей МИГ-29 прошел в российской авиабазе «Эребуни» | Газета армян России "Еркрамас". Новости Армении, Арцаха (Карабаха), Джавахка и Диаспоры. Yerkramas.org
...и нам тут же заодно сообщили, что:
1) на базу "прибыли после капитального ремонта три самолета МиГ-29";
2) всем им присвоены имена собственные -- святых князей Александра Невского, Дмитрия Донского и святого мученика Меркурия Смоленского.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На аэродром по такому случаю нагрянуло духовенство


Ну, без этих сейчас никуда.

----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## ZaSlon

RA-09342

----------


## OKA

"Ан-22А ''Антей'' RF-09328 Посадка, руление и взлёт. "





Познавательно :  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-j...askt2DA/videos

----------


## OKA

"Ан-22А ''Антей'' RA-09341 Посадка, руление и взлёт"

----------


## Djoker

Ан-22 UR-09307 получил новую ливрею - Spotters' telegraph

----------


## OKA

"Назначенные ресурсы и сроки службы российских Ан-22 позволят им летать до 2023-2025 гг.

Соответствующий бюллетень на продление был выпущен ГП «Антонов» - разработчиком данного самолета. В соответствии с этим документом назначенный ресурс российских Ан-22 увеличен до 10 000 летных часов, а назначенный срок службы продлен до 50 лет.
Предыдущее продление срока его эксплуатации еще на 10 лет до 40 лет было проведено в период 2004-2010 гг. после проведения ресурсных испытаний и принятия соответствующего решения конструкторским бюро – АНТК им. О.К.Антонова.

В августе 2016 г. после прохождения сервисного обслуживания и выполнения комплекса работ по бюллетеню на 308-ом авиаремонтном заводе  в Иваново взлетел первый российский Ан-22А с ботовым номером RA-09341( зав. номер 043482266, сер. номер 06-04), выпущенный в 1975 г.,  которому успешно был продлен ресурс еще на 10 лет и до 10 000 часов летной эксплуатации.

Договоренность относительно выпуска Совместного решения по вопросам обеспечения эксплуатации парка самолетов Ан-22А свыше назначенного срока службы в 40 лет в пределах до 50 лет ВКС РФ с  ГП «Антонов» была достигнута в обмен на ремонт винтов АВ-90 для единственного украинского Ан-22, которые были оформлены протоколом от 26 марта 2012 г.

 


Всего предполагается поставить на крыло до 8 самолетов этого типа, которые по штату числятся в 8-ом военно-транспортном авиационном полку (аэр .Тверь-Мигалово). В настоящее время работы по продлению проводятся на самолетах с бортовыми номерами RA-09328, RA-09329, RA-09342 и RA-09344."



Назначенные ресурсы и сроки службы российских Ан-22 позволят им летать до 2023-2025 гг.: diana_mihailova


На 2:30 и 26:05 тот же борт :

----------


## OKA

Много фото Ан-22 :



"Сейчас ВВС России использует пять самолетов Ан-22, еще шесть помещены на хранение."

Гигант уже не молод, но все еще силен! Ан-22, «Антей». - Мгновения жизни

----------


## Avia M

С соседнего форума. Гиганты...http://aviaforum.ru/threads/spotting-sovetskogo-perioda.10550/page-308

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

27 февраля 1965 г. впервые в небо поднялся первый в мире широкофюзеляжный транспортный самолет Ан-22 «Антей» ))




Фото :



https://www.yaplakal.com/go/?https%3...-22-antey.html

https://www.yaplakal.com/forum3/topic1747797.html

На сей раз без "рашнплэйнза"((

http://planesphotos.net/search.php?s...eywords=An-22A



Эх ... 

https://www.gazeta.ru/science/news/2...11222359.shtml

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

> Полет Ан 22 «Антей» в Тверской области


https://youtu.be/EcOKt0Lew3k

----------


## Fencer

Ан-22А UR-09307 https://karopka.ru/community/user/13419/?MODEL=442781

----------


## Fencer

Ан-22А RA-09342
https://karopka.ru/forum/forum212/topic11980/
https://karopka.ru/forum/forum212/topic11981/

----------


## Fencer

Ан-22А СССР-09314 https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15643/

----------

